# Can tortoises see in the dark?



## ustwoandthekids (Feb 11, 2013)

Was just wondering if they can see in the dark?


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 11, 2013)

*RE: Can tortoises she in the dark?*

Well, I know Cooper sure acts like he cant. When I feed him in the living room, I have to turn on the big light then he can see his target and runs to it!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 12, 2013)

*RE: Can tortoises she in the dark?*

Hard to say...my torts have always gone to sleep when it's dark and stayed asleep until light returns, whether the Sun or an artificial light.

Can't recall reading about any nocturnal species. Anyone else?


----------



## arotester (Feb 12, 2013)

*RE: Can tortoises she in the dark?*

may be they can smell better in dark.Every morning i see a flattened pile of greens and i have mo lights at night.


----------



## Laura (Feb 12, 2013)

some species probably see better then others when its dark.. ones that tend to live i more forest areas....some are even out at night,, but most are asleep.


----------

